# South Bend colors



## macguyver6940 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey folks, quick question on SBL paint color schemes. I picked up a heavy-ten s/n 2553RKL9, it had been previously repainted w/o stripping, possibly more than once. When I got it the paint was curling off of it in chunks and it was clear that it had been recoated in another shade of gray (or two). I am not restoring to exact paint codes, the main color is going back as Rustoleum's "Hammered finish grey"

My Q, however, is regarding the inside of the bed. As I stripped the years off of it, along with some years of grime and gunk, I discovered that the inside of the bed showed no signs of any gray colors in its layers. Just a true bright red over the typical oxide red primer. Is this original? have any of you seen such a thing before? I cannot show pics as I didn't get any before the stripping was complete. I'm likely going back with something close; a little deeper red, because I like the way it broke up the landscape of things. 

My first pics will be coming soon.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 17, 2020)

Red is fairly common for the inside of lathe beds.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2020)

Not South Bend related but the inside areas of my Parker-Majestic surface grinder has a red primer type finish.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 17, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Not South Bend related but the inside areas of my Parker-Majestic surface grinder has a red primer type finish.


I think that would have been used as a casting sealer, especially on machines with lube or hydraulic sumps, I think they used Glyptal made by General Electric, an electrical insulation sealer commonly seen in motor and generator windings and rotors, that is resistant to the softening effects of oil.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 17, 2020)

benmychree said:


> I think that would have been used as a casting sealer, especially on machines with lube or hydraulic sumps, I think they used Glyptal made by General Electric, an electrical insulation sealer commonly seen in motor and generator windings and rotors, that is resistant to the softening effects of oil.


That would definitely be the case for the grinder as the way oil resevoirs are all red.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 17, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> That would definitely be the case for the grinder as the way oil resevoirs are all red.


The paint on inside surfaces would also encapsulate any errant particles of sand or foreigen matter that could contaminate the oil.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2020)

When I restored my heavy ten I stripped it of all paint, the inside of my bed was red also so I repainted it with red rustled and it has held up good. Looks nice too.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 17, 2020)

Here you can see the red I painted the inside of the bed with.


This is the only pic in my phone, I have others I. My computer. Or you can search my heavy ten restore thread here.


----------



## Manual Mac (Dec 17, 2020)

I have seen a SB bulletin, September 1938, 33-j. It is 16 pages, all the lathes are in red.
It says lathes available in red or grey enamel, as desired.
EDIT: I think I found this on SWells site.


----------

